# Gnc



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

what are your opinions on Gnc suppliments.... :sniper:


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jul 31, 2005)

Overpriced


----------



## vanclot (Aug 4, 2005)

expensive.

try snd

stores throughout ontario and sndcanada.com


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 4, 2005)

Ill Never Step Foot In A Gnc Again They Are Way Overpriced


----------



## latino~heat (Aug 4, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Ill Never Step Foot In A Gnc Again They Are Way Overpriced



I work out at 24hr fitness and they got some pretty good supplements on what they offer...
L~H


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 4, 2005)

Supplements over the web is the only way to go!  1/2 the cost of GNC.


----------



## Little Man (Aug 4, 2005)

yea i was gonna buy muscle milk till they tried to charge me 44$ for 3 lbs i told them keep it...


----------



## tordon (Aug 5, 2005)

any good canadian cheap suppliment suppliers online, you guys know of, up here in n.alberta im ashamed to say i even went to walmart for whey today.....tisk tisk, im a bad boy :sniper:   last resort type thing


----------



## vanclot (Aug 6, 2005)

www.sndcanada.com   best prices i have seen online


hope it helps


----------



## Captain Canuck (Oct 20, 2005)

vanclot said:
			
		

> www.sndcanada.com   best prices i have seen online
> 
> 
> hope it helps




Thanks!

Prices are not bad. 

Is it safe? have you oder from them before?


----------



## MR .T (Oct 20, 2005)

I get all my sups from snd. best prices IMO They ship express post and send you e-mail to track. My orders usualy arive next day.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Oct 21, 2005)

MR .T said:
			
		

> I get all my sups from snd. best prices IMO They ship express post and send you e-mail to track. My orders usualy arive next day.




Thanks Mr.T I will try a small order!  :afro:


----------

